# We brought home our new kitten! Pics!!! : )



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

We brought home Caesar this weekend and as you can see from the pictures, Monte and Vinnie welcomed him with open arms!!! :heart


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

That's great that your other cats took in the new one so well. Such a pretty face he's got.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Awww, I love your babies!! How old are they? I know Caesar's just a baby, but I didn't know about Vinnie!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I love the first picture of them all cuddling together, how sweet!! :heart


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Hippyhart said:


> Awww, I love your babies!! How old are they? I know Caesar's just a baby, but I didn't know about Vinnie!


Monte was born 10-25-04
Vinnie was born 1-7-05
Caesar was born 3-9-05

So they are all babies, Monte just does not look like it! He is 7 months old and weighs 9 1/2 pounds!! 

Thank you for all the kind words!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow - cuddling up already? Is it a trait of Sphynx cats to be so friendly and welcoming of strangers? They seem like such a great breed!


----------



## peppersmom (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh they are gorgeous! That's wonderful that they are getting along so fine! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

I am SO in love with your kitties... especially Monte! <3<3<3


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Ahhh, they are all sooooo cute!
That first picture is just too adorable!

I don't know if I mentioned this, but I got to pet a sphynx recently, and OMG are they ever soft! And have wonderful personalities too.
I love seeing pictures of your babies!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

emma_pen said:


> Wow - cuddling up already? Is it a trait of Sphynx cats to be so friendly and welcoming of strangers? They seem like such a great breed!


I was wondering the same thing too. They're already cuddling, maybe you'll end up with another Sphynx in a few months :wink:


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I think hairless cats are cute. My grandparents have one but I don't see her very often as she's kind of skitso.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

That is great that they all get along. What a cute bunch


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hee, hee, what a cute baby  .


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

How precious! I just love your new addition... *still so jealous of all the nakid kitties*


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW 

Everyone looks like there going to be great friends


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Sphynx with blue eyes - my dream


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Are sphinx cats hard to care for? I have read that they need to wear T Shirts for warmth and have to be bathed every other day. Is this true?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awww so cute! Sphynx cats are really cute.  I'm glad they get along.


----------

